# Sig opinion and critique



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 15, 2008)

Killermech, psycoblaster and other experts with PhotoShop (or Gimp)..

I need opinions on the sig....I've made it last night, it took me a while to do it properly, and I'm not quite satisfied with the whole thing, although it does look complete and nice to me..
I did it to refresh my "look" a bit, and to match my avatar better..

Any suggestions to try to improve it........I can't remember any right now..

And, just to tell you, it was supposed to be PNG with transparency, but I couldn't get it in the right size, it was 110 KB, and I couldn't compress it....so I made background white, and merged it, export it as JPG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


----------



## dice (Sep 15, 2008)

looks a bit blurry (especially on the left side) but looks good other than that


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

RE-ARRANGED FACE SCARES ME.
But that's just me.
I think the nuclear power plant isn't quite blended in well enough with the rest of the picture =/
Otherwise, awesome.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Killermech, psycoblaster and other *experts* with PhotoShop (or Gimp)..


Uhm, no offense to them but I liked this better than anything they made(lolsinglemonotonestyle), face manipulation isn't something you see everyday, I just don't like the text and as what Scubers have said, the plant stands out.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 15, 2008)

First of all, the text.
It's ok to be plain white, but it's TOO close to the border, while you also kinda squished it.
It doesn't matter if your name overlaps the image - just make sure your name stands out (well that's what a sig is for o.O)
(I mean like your ava, your name kinda blends in, and is not shoved into a side.

the left side seems a bit blurry.

the face scares me.

I like the whole background though. If the powerplant and the background was 2 separate pics, then you really did something to make it look more like 1 pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(although, the smoke seems to... you know. It's smoke. should be a little more transparent.)


----------



## Killermech (Sep 15, 2008)

Cheers mate, finally that time of year for a sig change eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All right, let's start with the good things
- Greenish, fits in perfectly good with your avatar
- Your robot face edit is awesome on its own
- The smoke going out of border is great (even though the effect got ruined a bit when you mentioned that there is no transparent background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- The background is simple but yet fits in very good overall, nature being dark and the powerplants being the focus as they stand out in the sig


Now the stuff I think should be fixed
- Text.. you're going with a gloom / dark kind of style and the text feels right out of bounds. Something like a 'fallout' kind of text style (like the text itself has
suffered from damage) with darkish green is something I could relate to.
- The squares. They look good here and there. But background effects should never be prioritized. The squares on your face should either fade out alot more or
be removed completely. Since the whole face is an effect of its own which works on its own. The squares infront of the smoke and powerplants should also be more faded out or removed completely as they try to 'take over' the front stage from the already good powerplants. Not having squares at all might even be a better choice overall.
- Face could be slightly more blended with the background, as itself stands out too much and leaves out the other good parts your sig. But just slightly more
blended, otherwise it would most likely look bad.
- Text again, I see that you kept the text on the dark part of the sig. So it doesn't interfere with the actual background. It might actually (after fixing the font in general)
even look better if you integrated the text as being a part of your background. Like don't be afraid to have it slightly bent across on the lower part, covering up several parts of the
lower region, but giving it some kind of intergration with the background.


Well that's my suggestions and such. Naturally, if you're happy with just the way it is. Then go for it. After all, a sig looks the best, when you are the most happy with it


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 15, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> First of all, the text.
> It's ok to be plain white, but it's TOO close to the border, while you also kinda squished it.
> It doesn't matter if your name overlaps the image - just make sure your name stands out (well that's what a sig is for o.O)
> (I mean like your ava, your name kinda blends in, and is not shoved into a side.
> ...


What he said.


----------

